
Apple Posts Drop in Quarterly Revenue and Profit - jack6e
https://www.wsj.com/articles/apple-posts-drop-in-quarterly-revenue-and-profit-11548797780
======
whoelse9209
I'm looking to get a new phone from Apple (mainly for the new camera). I'm
just waiting for them to make a smaller phone again!

------
aaaaaaaaaaab
I wonder if 2019 will be the first year when the flagship iphone gets cheaper
than last year’s...

------
Theodores
So everyone has got a phone then. They had a good run.

This should be good news. Less people have to slave away making iPhones
because everyone has got one and less people have to slave away paying for
getting themselves a phone that does everything they wish for in a phone. Yet
with the wonders of capitalist growth this is met by the people that write for
the media as a concern. Every curve has to be exponential.

~~~
lucasmullens
Phones have to be replaced at some point. I don't think the number of phones
sold in general is going to start going down. Population is increasing, more
people are coming online, and phones seem to last as long as they always have
(~2 years in my experience)

~~~
Theodores
We saw this before with personal computers. So I don't know what you can't see
with the phone situation. PCs are now a commodity item that has razor thin
margins and any from the last decade are fine for everyone except for
developers and gamers. Phones are now the same, everyone has got one and they
get replaced when people drop them badly, misplace them, get them stolen or if
they come off a contract. But that contract model is dying as people don't
think that it is worth buying them in the way people paid for TVs in the
1970's by instalments.

